
DevOps Reactions (humor) - gk1
http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/
======
VLM
All the ones I saw apply pretty well to the dark ages before devops when it
was just called ops. You know, ancient history like 2013 and earlier.

------
thescrewdriver
Don't expect to get any work done today if you click on the link...

